# pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...



## fchitzkirch (22. Juni 2006)

*pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*

habe folgende pc lautsprecher:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CH/DE,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=10937

ich bin absolut zufrieden mit denen, jedoch möchte ich die satelliten im zimmer aufhängen, so dass es mehr kabel benötigen würde, jetzt meine frage: leidet die qualität wenn ich die kabel der satelliten um sagen wir 3 meter verlängern würde? wenn ja, wie stark?

thx im voraus!

ps: wichtig zu sagen ist vielleicht noch dass meine soundkarte sehr schlecht ist..., bin jedoch mit dem sound absolut zufrieden momentan, ausser dass ich die boxen eben gerne aufhängen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*

was für steckerformen sind denn im spiel? kann man die kabel denn überhaupt abmachen und irgendwo einstecken?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*

Den Unterschied wirst du vermutlich kaum bis gar nicht hoeren.


----------



## gigafan (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*



			
				Herbboy am 22.06.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> was für steckerformen sind denn im spiel?...


Müsste eigentlich Chinch sein.

Hab im Moment bei meinen Boxen(Logitech Z-2200) auch die Kabel um 5m verlängert und höre überhaupt keinen unterschied im Vergleich zu vorher. Kannst also imho ohne Probleme verlängern.


----------



## fchitzkirch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*

danke euch! wisst ihr gerade wo ich möglichst billig eine cinch kabel verlängerung herbekomme? wohne in der schweiz...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: pc-lautsprecher kabel verlängern...*



			
				fchitzkirch am 22.06.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> danke euch! wisst ihr gerade wo ich möglichst billig eine cinch kabel verlängerung herbekomme? wohne in der schweiz...




in jedem Sb-supermarkt, elektromarkt usw. - die kosten nicht viel, allerdings würde ich an deiner stelle im zweifel nicht superbillige kaufen. die sind evtl. schlechter abgeschirmt und somit EVTL rauschanfälliger und auch anfälliger dafür, störgeräusche "aufzufangen". aber selbst "gute" kabel kosten für 3m vielleicht 4-5€, mehr nicht. 

und ich vermute mal, du brauchst nur EINEN stecker pro box? dann kauf trotzdem ein kabel für stereo, also 2 stecker - die kabel kann man nämlich sehr leicht in zwei einzelne teilen. der plastiksteg in der mitte ist meist sehr dünn.


----------

